# Question for 350z owners



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I'm debating whether to look into a 350z, I would like to hear opinions from those of you who actualy own one and drive it to and from work everyday. What are your thoughts, Pro's and Con's.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

I work for Nissan and am in no way a sales person but I can tell you that all of our Z owners are VERY enthusiastic about their Z's and are constantly comming into find aftermarket parts for their cars. Working in service I have never seen any true problems with the vehicles. The only 2 things our owners have returned for are 1). Check engine light comes on...this is always caused by the owner not tightening the gas cap enough. 2). Rev limiter isn't set. Sometimes when we get the vehicles and they go through the shop for their pre delivery inspection the tech forgets to set the rev limiter and the light blinks to change gears. No problem. take it back and they will set it. I have driven them and they've got a very fun ride. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Thanks, I havent even had time to go drive one yet, but i know that i will like the ride.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah depends on the model..and the tranny! M/T: One pointer. In order to put the vehicle in reverse, push the shifter down! lol. All of the people that test drive them dont know that and get a little frustrated...sadly the sales people aren't too keen on it either


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Should i be waiting till the 2004 model run or wait longer? I hear little rumors of upgraded models (besides the roadster).


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

You can wait if you would like. The roadster is limited...severely. I haven't personally seen any problems with the car, it should be about the same for the 03-04 models.


----------



## ZTOMSZ (Feb 18, 2004)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> I'm debating whether to look into a 350z, I would like to hear opinions from those of you who actualy own one and drive it to and from work everyday. What are your thoughts, Pro's and Con's.
> 
> I own a 2004 350 Z Enthusiast model. I am retired and don't drive it everyday.The ride is firm as one would expect in a sports car. It would not be comfortable to drive continuosly on bumpy roads. I have driven cross-country from Ohio to California and back. The car turned out to be quite comfortable on the interstate highways. All across Arizona and New Mexico I set the cruise on 80 , relaxed and let her go! It was a true pleasure to drive. I drove from Col's Ohio to Loughlin Nevada in 36 hours. Fuel mileage was great; 27MPG. The power and high torque of this engine made it very satisfying to drive. I will admit that I had my doubts about buying this car at first, because of the cost, but I am very satisfied with the car and am glad I bought it.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*350Z As A Daily Driver.*

I use my 350Z as a daily driver and I love it. The new suspension on the 2004 model 350Z's is a great improvement over the 2003's. The 2004's ride and handle 100% better. Rear visibility is limited, but you get use to it in time.

C1 Bender


----------



## akihabro (Aug 12, 2003)

C1 Bender said:


> I use my 350Z as a daily driver and I love it. The new suspension on the 2004 model 350Z's is a great improvement over the 2003's. The 2004's ride and handle 100% better. Rear visibility is limited, but you get use to it in time.
> 
> C1 Bender


limited id say non existant hahah it sucks thats why they put a powerful engine in the car so u can accelerate and forget about the car that might be next to u. i loved the car. well i say loved cause i worked at nissan as a salesperson. me and my friend raced all the nissans in the line up hahah.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

I daily drive my 350z... and I have a full racing flywheel and clutch set up... I hate rush hour traffic in it... but... driving on the freeway... mmmm gotta love it!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I daily drive my 350z... and I have a full racing flywheel and clutch set up... I hate rush hour traffic in it... but... driving on the freeway... mmmm gotta love it!


The Z is looking sweet! Have you done anything else since you last post about your dyno?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Spongerider said:


> The Z is looking sweet! Have you done anything else since you last post about your dyno?


I havent done anything new performance wize.. except add a pop charger... 

I dont think im going to do anything else performance wize except the crank pulley until I do a TT kit 

but... next is brakes and suspension....


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I havent done anything new performance wize.. except add a pop charger...
> 
> I dont think im going to do anything else performance wize except the crank pulley until I do a TT kit
> 
> but... next is brakes and suspension....


Sweet! Are you going to do some road course this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Spongerider said:


> Sweet! Are you going to do some road course this year?


Im going up to Sears Point easter sunday


----------



## TruBluZ (Feb 29, 2004)

I drive mine daily and love every minute of it. Can't wait for my TT!


----------



## 350z_2004 (Apr 25, 2004)

it's a nice car.. I drive the 2004 roadster. the only thing I don't like in my car is the trunk.. it's very small ... everything else is good.. fast and beautiful.


----------



## 350Z (May 22, 2004)

Hi I drive a 350Z Roadster Australian model. Pretty sure its the same as the US model with the LSD, TCS etc etc

Anyway, I love the car, awesome torque and as such can leave it in gear more often. 6 Speed MT has nice short throws and speed shifter is pretty cool surprisingly since im not so much for little gadgets.... :thumbup: 

Traction in the rear is nice but I guess it does have 245 width tyres on the back

All in all I highly recommend the 350Z - good for both street and track use IMO

Cheers

Mike


----------

